# Pet store puppy



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

We pick up are vizsla from a pet store. It looks like he was taken there at 8 weeks of age. We just got him, he is now 15 weeks old. I'm not having the same problems like everyone. I lucky that he sleeps the whole night. ;D I guess what I trying to find out is, did everyone get there vizsla straight from the breeder? Or if you did get them from a pet store did you have any problems?


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Nobody wants to say it but I will, you've just put ££$$€€ into somebody's pocket who doesn't care about the breed, his/her own dogs nor their health. 
Yeah we could say oh you saved that poor little thing but that's all these stores built up on! Somebody eventually will take that pup because they will feel sorry for it. 

At this stage you have no idea where's that pup coming from or does it have any health, behavioural issues. 
Yes you can get lucky but at the end you still supported a terrible organisation, a puppy mill. 

Most of us here has got their vizslas from breeders yes, but even that doesn't guarantee a healthy dog BUT it does give more chance to it! 

I'm sorry but I just don't get it why you've bought a dog from a pet store. By the way, obviously that pup has not been socialised in the last 6-7 weeks. It's one of the most important thing to do with a young pup. 
You might be ok you might not with this dog. Good luck...


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

bjm442 you will get a lot of negative feedback about purchasing a puppy from a pet store, something people here are universally against. Search here and on the internet for puppy mill and you will get a better understanding why.

I hope you don't take it too personally and it doesn't scare you off the forum. This is the friendliest and most useful Vizsla forum on the internet and you will get loads of useful tips as your puppy grows.

Lots of people here love puppy pics so why not post some here? What's his name?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum bjm 442.

Reading your post it sounds like you think it is normal for people to buy puppies from pet stores. Is this your first puppy?

Enough said about puppy mills, yes they are horrible, but I think yours was an honest mistake and I hope your pup has a long and healthy life.

I have to say that when I was at college my family wanted another puppy to keep my Dane company while I was out. We answered an advert for a Westie and went a long to choose one. When the man heard that my parents had grand children around he suggested a Sheltie instead, said they had a more reliable temperament around children.

Looking back, I now know what that place was - lots of puppies of many different breeds. We had no idea at the time, out purchase was in ignorance. That puppy lived to be 16, never had any health issues and had the sweetest temperament going. I hope your pup turns out just as well, but next time research a good breeder.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome to the madness that is having a Vizsla in your family. Start researching hunting if your not already up to speed. It makes for a very happy Vizsla. Oh....also.......where's the puppy pics you tightwad. It's totally against forum rules having a puppy and not posting up pics.........so cough them up.......


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I get my dogs directly from a breeder. I would not buy a fog from a pet stoe, I really havnt seen puppys in pet stores around here for years now.

Any way I hope every thing go's well with your puppy!


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Nobody knows they are bad until someone tells them. I dont think there is a big push to inform the public over this but I do think the amount of pet store's that sell puppies are shrinking. My mom got a puppy mill puppy about 7 years ago and he has turned out great, although i think she actually went to "the mill". Like hotmischief said, just a bunch of breeds in one place. They are a business too and dont want to get a bad reputation for putting out sick and screwed up dogs (at least the designer puppy mills). But that being said, there are definitely some sketchy pet stores that probably dont care about anything (Flushing, Queens NY).

I'm sure behaviorally he will be just fine, at least I wouldnt assume he wont be. Keep reading on the forum!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

:-[ :-X :'(

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/07/purchasing-vizsla-so-it-doesnt-end-up.html


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Most of us on here got our pups from a breeder to know the lineage, heredity issues and feel confident on their health. Unfortunately with a pet store pup you will (most likely) not know any of this and it most likely came from a mill. Any of the "good" breeders will have a waiting list beyond their current litter and know the future owners of their pups before they're even born so the fact that a breeder had any available at 8 weeks of age is likely not a good sign. 

All of that aside, you have a wonderful V and will love him like all of us love our Vs. You don't know what the future holds so I would suggest you educate yourself on the signs and symptoms of parvo, distemper, mange, parasites and dysplasia for the future, among other diseases and illnesses. Unfortunately it isn't uncommon for pups from pet stores to have these illnesses so you owe it to your new pup to know what to look for to catch them early if they should arise. You have a more difficult job as an owner than most of us who obtained our puppies through a breeder as you're walking into it 100% blind on what health problems could develop or what their history is. Of course ask questions on here (especially if a first time owner) and definitely post pictures!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome, bjm442! I think you made an honest mistake by purchasing your puppy from a pet store. If you've read through this thread and done any other research on the subject, you now know that it's not a good idea on a number of different levels. That said, I know we all wish you and your puppy a happy and healthy life together!! As for any behavioral differences, I can only say that dogs, just like people, are all distinct individuals with their own characteristics and quirks. There shouldn't be any big differences genetically. At fifteen weeks old, I don't think it's too unusual that he is sleeping through the whole night, and you could have just gotten a calm puppy. Do you mind my asking how much you paid for your pup at the pet store?? I'm just curious, and it's okay if you choose not to answer.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

I am concerned that if you didn't even know about pet store puppies than chances are you didn't really research the breed much either and have simply bought your pup based on how cute they looked in the store. 

Either way you now have this forum to use and use it I hope you do!. 

Please understand the breed so that your pup doesn't just end up being re-homed. You have a crazy ride ahead of you. Fingers crossed the puppy mill hasn't given any bad genetic problems to your pup. 

I now more than ever hope you will research as much as possible. You are lucky at the moment if you aren't experiencing some of the more common issues but trust me a puppy is a puppy and soon your pup will have puppy problems. They all do it is part of pups being pups.

Best of luck and ask us as many questions as you require.


----------



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

Well, with everything being said. I think you should pass the word on and not buy from this Breeder...

Maureen Moeller
P.O. Box 276
West Point, IA 52656
USDA # 42-A-1362

That is where Charlie come from. Since Charlie was at the pet store for 7 weeks the price was $699. Plus all his shots are done and we got a free visit to the local vet. I have to resize the picture and i will put them up.

On a side note... We were at the pet store to price out food, toys, etc.. We know a breeder for goldens and was going to get one in April. But that day we came home with him.


----------



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

here are some pictures of Charlie..


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Charlie is a cute little guy!! Thanks for posting the pics. You do know he's going to outgrow his little sweater before too long, don't you? Hope you have lots of fun and good health with him!!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

He is a good looking boy!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

He looks like a really nice puppy and I am sure you will have a lot of fun with him.

This is a great forum for help and advise and we have all needed that at some point... keep posting and lots of pictures, we love pictures on this forum


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

What a cutie pie!!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Most get there puppies directly from the breeder. 
Is it right, or wrong, to get a puppy from a pet store? My gut says wrong, but you're past that point so it doesn't matter any longer. All that matters is helping the both of you.
Love attention, affection, and predictable discipline are the keys to your puppy thriving. Make him your best friend, and he yours. Make his day a routine he can predict and he will blossom, No matter where you bought him.

Welcome to the Forum.
Mike


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Even though I too believe that pet stores shouldn't carry puppies and breeders who give their puppies to pet stores are wrong to do so, I'm happy that you have the puppy now because the thought of that cute face sitting in a glass box makes me so sad. 

Congrats on your new addition


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Did you buy the puppy from "Petland"? They are known to sell puppies from mills... :'(

http://www.ripoffreport.com/Search/petland.aspx

I truly hope your puppy grows up healthy and free from any genetic issues. Please have a vet (not one recommended by the pet store, but one you've researched and picked yourself) check him THOROUGHLY for internal parasites, kennel cough, ear mites, etc. I would have them do a complete blood and fecal test to make absolutely sure he is healthy. Puppies from mills tend to have all sorts of health problems that may not show up right away.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Great pics thanks. Charlie is gorgeous as all V's are of course......


Now, if you had originally planned a golden, place an image of a Golden's energy levels in your mind, multiply by 50 and you have a Vizsla...........


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Charlie is a cutie... congrats on your new pup.... our v's are 3 1/2 years and 12 weeks .... read, read, read on this forum and anything else you can find at your local library, bookstores, internet so you will know what to expect from your Vizlsa as he grows. Check around and see if you can find any others in your area and schedule outings with them and pick their brains for all info as well. 

Life as you knew it will never be the same now that you have a V in your family! Good Luck ...... Oh noticed that you are Michigan Fans..... Dare I say GO BUCKS!!!!! We are in Central Ohio!


----------



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

threefsh said:


> Did you buy the puppy from "Petland"? They are known to sell puppies from mills... :'(
> 
> http://www.ripoffreport.com/Search/petland.aspx
> 
> I truly hope your puppy grows up healthy and free from any genetic issues. Please have a vet (not one recommended by the pet store, but one you've researched and picked yourself) check him THOROUGHLY for internal parasites, kennel cough, ear mites, etc. I would have them do a complete blood and fecal test to make absolutely sure he is healthy. Puppies from mills tend to have all sorts of health problems that may not show up right away.


Yes we got him at Pet Land, I will never get a dog from them again. We have been very happy with him. He sleeps thought the night, he goes outside. Not sure what to work on next.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

I've always fancied a dog that would bring me a cup of coffee in the morning


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I've always fancied a dog that would bring me a cup of coffee in the morning


Would you settle for this, instead?.... also guaranteed to wake you up and alert, for a while


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

bjm442 said:


> Yes we got him at Pet Land, I will never get a dog from them again. We have been very happy with him. He sleeps thought the night, he goes outside. Not sure what to work on next.


Never to early to start working on basic commands  They learn fast!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

BJM... 

Walk him... doesn't look like the boy had a chance to stretch his legs for a while, been sitting in the showroom window waiting for you ... maybe you can start with that ... short trips every day a little longer.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Agree with MilesMom. Get Ian Dunbar's book Before and After getting your Puppy. Personally I found that to be an all around good read. Also 101 Dog Tricks by Kyra Sundance - she covers the basic stuff and advance tricks. I taught Kiya to sit, down, crawl, shake and High five in a week. They are very eager to learn at the young age...take advantage of that now!


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh and also, enroll in a puppy preschool where he can be around other dogs and people! Take him to stores that are dog friendly. I think you have a Lowes Home store there..they are dog friendly. I had Kiya there the day after I got her @ 7 weeks...she got more attention from all kinds of people than I could have ever asked for!

Ok I'm done, I think!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh and just wanted to note that Before You Get your Puppy and After you Get your Puppy by Ian Dunbar are available as free pdfs - just google. Dunbar has a lot of great advice on socializing and basic tricks.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

You start out your puppy by establishing your end goal 2 years from now.
For a hunting dog prospect it's all fun and games geared at awakening the basic instincts, and throwing in "games" that will later transition to training.
Games like hide and seek with a bird wing, fetch on the kitchen floor with a rolled up pair of socks and a wing inside. Basic leash work, even though he may only take one or two correct steps. Begin the heel training by shuffling along the kitchen floor on your knees with the pup and playfully encouraging him along. There are a zillion variations to these games, but the key is understanding that you are creating a picture in his mind. Each picture becomes a series of pictures and over time he puts the pictures together in a sequence that is a patterned response. When it clicks, in year or so, it's incredible. A light just turns on in their eyes, and "they get it".
Training for a bird dog starts on day one.
The first few weeks though, he does nothing wrong. Every success, no matter how small, or brief has to become the biggest thing in the world. Every failure is ended with a laugh, some playtime and affection. Design the games to ensure his success, and never end on a bad note.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Pet store puppy*



Gunnr said:


> You start out your puppy by establishing your end goal 2 years from now.
> For a hunting dog prospect it's all fun and games geared at awakening the basic instincts, and throwing in "games" that will later transition to training.
> Games like hide and seek with a bird wing, fetch on the kitchen floor with a rolled up pair of socks and a wing inside. Basic leash work, even though he may only take one or two correct steps. Begin the heel training by shuffling along the kitchen floor on your knees with the pup and playfully encouraging him along. There are a zillion variations to these games, but the key is understanding that you are creating a picture in his mind. Each picture becomes a series of pictures and over time he puts the pictures together in a sequence that is a patterned response. When it clicks, in year or so, it's incredible. A light just turns on in their eyes, and "they get it".
> Training for a bird dog starts on day one.
> The first few weeks though, he does nothing wrong. Every success, no matter how small, or brief has to become the biggest thing in the world. Every failure is ended with a laugh, some playtime and affection. Design the games to ensure his success, and never end on a bad note.


Post of the year. Love your work.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I see the Michigan apparel in the background of the pictures. 

As a fellow Michigan fan you now the Chris Perry of dogs. Please enjoy!


----------



## ala93 (Jan 14, 2018)

bjm442 said:


> Well, with everything being said. I think you should pass the word on and not buy from this Breeder...
> 
> Maureen Moeller
> P.O. Box 276
> ...


Hello,

I realize this is an old post, but I am hoping to reach out to you about your experience with breeder Maureen Moeller. Please reply.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

@ala93

There are a lot of puppy mills in West Point, IA
The area Vizlsa rescue is who I would reach out to.
They probably know her better than they would like too.


----------



## timothymoffin (Aug 4, 2021)

adrino said:


> Nobody wants to say it but I will, you've just put ££$$€€ into somebody's pocket who doesn't care about the breed, his/her own dogs nor their health.
> Yeah we could say oh you saved that poor little thing but that's all these stores built up on! Somebody eventually will take that pup because they will feel sorry for it.
> 
> At this stage you have no idea where's that pup coming from or does it have any health, behavioural issues.
> ...


So another story popped up about a woman buying a dog from a pet shop and 8000 dollars later she may have a dog.
When are people going to learn don't support pet shops selling dogs.
There may be a good one out there but 99% of pets shops buy there puppies from puppy mills for very little and sell the at a huge profit without giving a **** about where they came from. its all about the profit if Pet shops wouldn't sell dogs puppy mills would die out because nobody in there right mind would by a dog out of those places if you saw them.
I have helped close down those places and what I saw I will never forget over 70% of the dogs had to be put down because of so many issues. PLEASE FOR THE DOGS SAKES STOP BUYING PUPPIES FROM PET SHOPS. Do your research get one from a pound or if you want a pedigree dog buy one from a reputable breeder AKC lists many of them.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

timothymoffin said:


> So another story popped up about a woman buying a dog from a pet shop and 8000 dollars later she may have a dog.
> When are people going to learn don't support pet shops selling dogs.
> There may be a good one out there but 99% of pets shops buy there puppies from puppy mills for very little and sell the at a huge profit without giving a **** about where they came from. its all about the profit if Pet shops wouldn't sell dogs puppy mills would die out because nobody in there right mind would by a dog out of those places if you saw them.
> I have helped close down those places and what I saw I will never forget over 70% of the dogs had to be put down because of so many issues. PLEASE FOR THE DOGS SAKES STOP BUYING PUPPIES FROM PET SHOPS. Do your research get one from a pound or if you want a pedigree dog buy one from a reputable breeder AKC lists many of them.


Just a side note.
AKC does Not verify the information on breeders that pay for the ads. So even if you go though their market place, You still need to be vigilant, and do your research.


----------

